# Tesla motor+controller+trans assembly



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tesla-85w-electric-motor-/111568081912

interesting thing is what to do with this motor and controller, it is CAN based, and I'm sure that there are no devices exept tesla's, that can control this setup..((


----------



## sentraelectric (Apr 10, 2012)

Jack Rickard and a team of hackers made one work:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a2PY0JOORA


----------

